

Simplenote - barredo
http://daringfireball.net/2009/07/simplenote

======
kailoa
Classic iphone marketing strategy: make something Gruber likes.

------
gabrielroth
I'd be really interested to see what this article did for their sales.

~~~
jdg
Well, DF linked to my latest app Boxcar (<http://boxcar.io>) today, which does
push notifications for Twitter @mentions and DMs.

As far as what it did for sales with just that short little blurb? Awesome.
That's what it did. :)

I can post actual growth percentages tomorrow once I have confirmed the data
from Apple vs. my own analytics. It certainly made my day!

~~~
markh
Great app, btw. Just bought Boxcar. I wonder what a HN mention will do to your
stats?

Is support for multiple accounts on the roadmap?

~~~
jdg
It is - very soon. v1.1 was submitted last Monday evening, which includes
support for Twitterfon, Twittelator and Twinkle. Plus a small bug fix.

Multiple accounts will most likely make it into v1.2, as long as Apple doesn't
surprise me and approve v1.1 before this weekend.

j

(and, thanks for buying it :)

------
veritgo
Evernote works great. It syncs to a web client which then syncs to native
clients which are available on Mac, iPhone, and Windows.

Not as fast as Simplenote appears to be, but excellent nonetheless. Has saved
me in a datacenter without my laptop many a time.

<http://evernote.com/>

~~~
TJensen
I'll second that. It is more feature-rich than simplenote, which I prefer:
voice notes, pictures notes, etc. There is also a plugin for Firefox extension
for grabbing clips. I (and several of my friends) are very happy customers.

------
revorad
The demo looks neat - <http://www.simplenoteapp.com/>

